# What a waste of yarn!



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

But the end result is interesting.


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

:roll: Some people have too much time on their hands.


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

Chrissy said:


> :roll: Some people have too much time on their hands.


That yarn could make lots of goodies for people in need.
Besides, there was no bind off! Bet that would be a bear.


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

An extreme waste of yarn and money.


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

ADW55 said:


> An extreme waste of yarn and money.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

I was also thinking of all the things that could be knitted from that yarn for underprivileged people in this world.....didn't look much like enjoyment to me.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

What a waste of yarn and time.


----------



## margoc (Jul 4, 2011)

If you read the commentary of the video, this is a partial copy of what they said...

It is a challenge for all of us to take the waste products that our society produces and to put it to good use. This video was made in order to stimulate that process.

The comments on this video have been an insight into how people view things when taken out of context. For instance - should I be knitting blankets for charity? I do much charitable work - I cannot increase the hours on this as I wouldn't have time to earn the basics for living. I am happy if this stimulates others to find waste and turn it into blankets for needy. Especially as - using my tools - you can make blankets in a twentieth of the time it takes to make one in squares. If you feel there should be more knitting for charity, join your local group, set one up if there isn't one, and see what you can achieve. You may find a whole new community that brings you joy and a feeling of worthiness. I am one person with the same number of hours in my day as you and they are pretty full already!

No yarn was wasted in the making of this installation - the yarn will be put to good use when the piece has finished circulating as a 1st in the world example of taking multi strand to the limits. - - - - -

Over half the yarn in the installation was deemed as waste for shredding - this is normally made into felted pads which is then used in applications such as padding/stuffing for sofas, mattresses etc. - - - - - -

The rest of the yarn was out of fashion yarn that was sitting on the manufacturers shelves. None of the yarn was of the good to best quality that stuff is kept for very practical purposes. - - - - - -

In the making of this we were taking the waste yarn and turning it in to a mattress without the need for reprocessing. - - - - - -

We are very eco conscious and would never waste materials as a matter of course. All trimmings - no matter how small - are collected for use as filler for a variety of purposes such as cushions, so not even a centimetre of yarn is considered waste in this studio. - - - - - -


----------



## judyh47 (Nov 11, 2012)

I enjoyed that. There was no waste, everything was donated and then given away at the end. It beats a lot of the art work that wins prizes!


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Donated or not - it could be used for stuffing toys for needy children....


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

As you say what a waste of yarn and effort.


----------



## Olde English Babydoll (Aug 23, 2013)

Uffda!


----------



## mdherde (Oct 30, 2013)

I don't think it was a waste of yarn or time. It was meant to be a piece of art. It was interesting to see how it was done. Kudos to the artist for all the time/energy involved in the project.


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

WILD! :roll:


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

margoc said:


> If you read the commentary of the video, this is a partial copy of what they said...
> 
> It is a challenge for all of us to take the waste products that our society produces and to put it to good use. This video was made in order to stimulate that process.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Thank you for clearing this up for all who thought this was a complete waste. I had seen this video some years ago. As art, I thought it was a great piece. Unusual and very creative. Putting it together really took some work.


----------



## SANDY I (Oct 18, 2014)

Is this where you would us the Uffda Mega response? Sandy


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Have you tried to buy a mattress lately.. good luck getting out of the store under $300.00 for a cheap set!! I think this is amazing.. and I also thought it was amazing a few years ago when I first saw it!


----------



## uknurse (Sep 30, 2011)

I can't help but think of all the wonderful things that I could make with the yarn...


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I think the end result was just gorgeous. Loved the blend of colors and textures. I wouldn't want to wrestle with all those strands myself, but my hat's off to the artist for doing so.

Hazel


----------



## Patp (Jan 23, 2011)

Wonderful!!!!! So interesting. thank goodness for young, creative people.


----------



## Deenasan (Apr 7, 2013)

That is one awesome stash!!! Winner!!!


----------



## Deenasan (Apr 7, 2013)

Really cool. I loved seeing all the colors as they were suspend from the balcony. She was working hard at the knitting! What a conversation starter.


----------



## joand'5 (Aug 27, 2011)

RIDICULOUS!!!!!


----------



## RitaLittleCat (Sep 19, 2011)

mdherde said:


> I don't think it was a waste of yarn or time. It was meant to be a piece of art. It was interesting to see how it was done. Kudos to the artist for all the time/energy involved in the project.


 :thumbup:


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

I worry for the woman who is doing it. By the time she gets to be my age, her hands, knees, and hips will be shot! And, I do agree with Mary1701 because the yarns could have been used even those out of fashion yarns could be used for a child's sweater or pants to keep them warm. I agree the art factor is wonderful too, but, my goodness all I could think of was how much that yarn is needed to make clothes for those who have nothing. It is sort of like one of those "Catch 22" things that happens. Or in other words, "Damned if you do, and damned if you don't".


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

peppered said:


> But the end result is interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RitaLittleCat (Sep 19, 2011)

Longtimer said:


> Did you bother to read the commentary or only watch the video?
> Nothing was wasted. Over half was made of yarn designated for shredding. Other amounts were out if fashion yarn sitting on manufacturer's shelves.
> When the project is finished and displayed, it will be repurposed for useful items.
> There are also several sentences on knitting for charity.
> Too bad so few KP people take the time to read before making judgements.


 :thumbup:


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

That's one way to use up your stash!


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

DonnieK said:


> I worry for the woman who is doing it. By the time she gets to be my age, her hands, knees, and hips will be shot! And, I do agree with Mary1701 because the yarns could have been used even those out of fashion yarns could be used for a child's sweater or pants to keep them warm. I agree the art factor is wonderful too, but, my goodness all I could think of was how much that yarn is needed to make clothes for those who have nothing. It is sort of like one of those "Catch 22" things that happens. Or in other words, "Damned if you do, and damned if you don't".


Hello DonnieK,
Hope you had a Happy Thanksgiving and are doing well.
Wishing you a very Merry Christmas and Happy New year.
Take care of yourself and be safe.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Longtimer said:


> Did you bother to read the commentary or only watch the video?
> Nothing was wasted. Over half was made of yarn designated for shredding. Other amounts were out if fashion yarn sitting on manufacturer's shelves.
> When the project is finished and displayed, it will be repurposed for useful items.
> There are also several sentences on knitting for charity.
> Too bad so few KP people take the time to read before making judgements.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Hazel


----------



## madknitter07 (Mar 23, 2012)

O.M.G. What a mess! :thumbdown:


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

Longtimer said:


> Did you bother to read the commentary or only watch the video?
> Nothing was wasted. Over half was made of yarn designated for shredding. Other amounts were out if fashion yarn sitting on manufacturer's shelves.
> When the project is finished and displayed, it will be repurposed for useful items.
> There are also several sentences on knitting for charity.
> Too bad so few KP people take the time to read before making judgements.


I have to agree. I do get so tired sometimes of people on KP who have such tiny minds. They seem to be unable to appreciate anyone's creativity when what is produced by the artist is "way out there." Where would we be without these creative people.

It is refreshing to see that these artists wasted not one shred of material. It was a very interesting project and kudos to them.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

BlueJay21 said:


> I have to agree. I do get so tired sometimes of people on KP who have such tiny minds. They seem to be unable to appreciate anyone's creativity when what is produced by the artist is "way out there." Where would we be without these creative people.
> 
> It is refreshing to see that these artists wasted not one shred of material. It was a very interesting project and kudos to them.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

I'm all for creativity, and I thought the end results were lovely. I admire the artist for coming up with the idea, using yarn that would have been tossed otherwise, sorting all those colors, and wrestling with those enormous knitting needles. Really cool!

Hazel


----------



## megross (Jun 3, 2013)

Well! I expected a much bigger mattress. Interesting art project but it looked like a lot of work for one little bed. My first instinct at the beginning of the video was to just push all those bags of yarn together, spread a blanket over it all and take a nap. Then, seeing all that yarn up close, I could relate to those who think it's a waste of good yarn - it's yarn envy. I saw some nice skeins I wouldn't mind having a go at. But how many of us have enough yarn in our stashes that could make a mattress or two, or maybe a recliner? We need to use it or lose it.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Be a real pain in the patoot if you had to frog it!


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

ADW55 said:


> An extreme waste of yarn and money.


and time.

People actually donated yarn to this idiocy?


----------



## jazzabel (Nov 13, 2012)

Where's the sense of humor for the quirks of the world. We knitters can just imagine and appreciate the effort and creativity it took to do this. I envy the energy it took put it all together and to complete the project. There are many "purposes" and they don't all have to be practical.


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

jazzabel said:


> Where's the sense of humor for the quirks of the world. We knitters can just imagine and appreciate the effort and creativity it took to do this. I envy the energy it took put it all together and to complete the project. There are many "purposes" and they don't all have to be practical.


I agree with you, jazzabel. I often wonder about some of the people on KP. They seem to have so little appreciation for works of art when it comes to knitting. Yet, they admire greatly the "cute little things" that animals are dressed up in.

I, for one, greatly admire the effort it took to put this item together and also admire the artistry that went into it. I guess thee and me (and maybe a few others) are in a class by ourselves when it comes to admiring and appreciating creativity in the knit world. You are so right. Not everything needs to be practical. Where would we be without the artists of this world? And besides, nothing was wasted.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

BlueJay21 said:


> I agree with you, jazzabel. I often wonder about some of the people on KP. They seem to have so little appreciation for works of art when it comes to knitting. Yet, they admire greatly the "cute little things" that animals are dressed up in.
> 
> I, for one, greatly admire the effort it took to put this item together and also admire the artistry that went into it. I guess thee and me (and maybe a few others) are in a class by ourselves when it comes to admiring and appreciating creativity in the knit world. You are so right. Not everything needs to be practical. Where would we be without the artists of this world? And besides, nothing was wasted.


Hear, hear! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Hazel


----------

